# Allow me to introduce myself. My name is...



## drew_c (Jun 23, 2006)

Drew.. And I'm new. Hello. 

Alright, 'Mixed Martial Arts' is my main interest and optimal physical condition is required to excel there, so I am here. Plus I liked Tom Venuto's book and respect him a lot.

I've been working with a tread mill and free weights so I'm guessing better equipment is what's on my mind at the moment... Anyway, enough rambling.


----------



## zombul (Jun 23, 2006)

MMA.Interesting and welcome.But please in your next post promise us that if you ever become a famous fighter that you won't lose your dignity and indorse a line of lame ass products for the guy who pays top dollar(especially if it happens to be some quantam physics based necklace thats supposed to make you stronger and faster and yada yada yada.)Yes i'm talking about you Randy Coutore.Sorry about the rambling what i meant to say was happy to have you.Oh- Yeah and if you ever get a chance ;stick those Xyience products up those UFC guys as-----(sorry not your problem i'm rambling again).


----------



## drew_c (Jun 24, 2006)

I didn't know Randy was endorsing something like that. He always seemed like a stand up guy to me, though I never met him. Do you have a link or something? Would like to take a look at that. 

And as of now I can only think of two things that I will endorse free of charge; Tom's writings and the great breakfast shake recipe I stole from Rich Franklin. No Xyience or other similar nonsense required


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2006)

drew_c welcome to IM!


----------



## zombul (Jun 25, 2006)

Just put fizogen's the strap in your search engine and i'm sure you'll get some info.It's been in several edition's of M&F.You should'nt have any problem finding info.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

check out the sports section.  We discuss MMA often in there.


----------

